# Best Home Brew Shop Near Brisbane Cbd Is ?



## Maheel (29/11/10)

i know craft brewer is bloody good, but it's a fair drive...

wanted a coulpe of ginger beer cans of goo..... to put down for xmas (bite late...)


----------



## Mattese (29/11/10)

Maheel said:


> i know craft brewer is bloody good, but it's a fair drive...
> 
> wanted a coulpe of ginger beer cans of goo..... to put down for xmas (bite late...)




Which direction are you from the CBD?


----------



## Maheel (29/11/10)

Mattese said:


> Which direction are you from the CBD?



Hawthorne


----------



## WSC (29/11/10)

I'm no expert but I think ipswich rd annerly is the closet. If it is still there. Otherwise a supermarket that stocks hb gear


----------



## Mattese (29/11/10)

Yep, the one at Annerley would be my pick there. I've only been there a couple of times but seemed to have the full range of that sort of thing.


----------



## DU99 (29/11/10)

anyone thats sells "morgans"
http://www.morgansbrewing.com.au/store.php?locationid=3


----------



## Nick JD (29/11/10)

Do a "scratch" ginger beer! Much nicer. Grab some ginger root from the supermarket and some LDME and Sugaz and use a nice ale yeast like US05. 

I do this one occasionally:

24L
1kg LDME
1.5kg Dextrose
200g Grated Ginger Root
Teaspoon Chilli powder
Teaspoon Clove Powder
US05 @ 20C

I just bung it all in the fermenter and top up with cold tap water.


----------



## peaky (29/11/10)

Nick JD said:


> Do a "scratch" ginger beer! Much nicer. Grab some ginger root from the supermarket and some LDME and Sugaz and use a nice ale yeast like US05.
> 
> I do this one occasionally:
> 
> ...



Jeez, that looks easy! Might have to have a crack at it. What sort of gravity should I be looking for?


----------



## Nick JD (29/11/10)

peakydh said:


> Jeez, that looks easy! Might have to have a crack at it. What sort of gravity should I be looking for?



I never take any readings with this kinda thing - I just chuck it all in and bottle it when through the gladwrap it's not fizzing anymore.

Beersmith or that spreadsheet should give you the numbers if you need them. It's a pretty chilled out ginger beer - low alc and mild ginger taste and slightly sweet. It's great cooled to about 2C and it's 35C outside.


----------



## DU99 (29/11/10)

Looks good..


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

Mattese said:


> Yep, the one at Annerley would be my pick there. I've only been there a couple of times but seemed to have the full range of that sort of thing.



Yeah been there a few times in the early days of my homebrewing. Good for cans etc... but wouldn't use the yeasts or hops. none of it is refrigerated and the hops look a little briwnish... but for K&K and water purifcation h34r: it i'd be ok


----------



## Maheel (29/11/10)

argon said:


> but wouldn't use the yeasts or hops. none of it is refrigerated and the hops look a little briwnish... but for K&K and water purifcation h34r: it i'd be ok



yeah..........

the kits are so covered in dust i gave it a miss.....

might just have to drive to craftbrewer tomorrow

thanks all


----------



## Ross (29/11/10)

Maheel said:


> yeah..........
> 
> the kits are so covered in dust i gave it a miss.....
> 
> ...



there's a coldie waiting for you :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/10)

Ross said:


> there's a coldie waiting for you :chug:
> 
> Cheers Ross



You back on tap for tasties Ross??????????

Sorry for the big OT....but hows the FWK scene looking?????????

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/10)

Ross, totally Hijacking thread but I'll be there tomorrow around 3.30 (dropping SWMBO-in-law off to Airport to fly back to Sydney and I really want to show her the largest concrete arch bridge in the Southern Hemisphere) :lol: :lol: and waddya know there's Old Cleveland Road and I just happen to have an order in today B) 

Now I really want to taste a couple of them 19 degree lagers if available.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (29/11/10)

Maheel said:


> i know craft brewer is bloody good, but it's a fair drive...
> 
> wanted a coulpe of ginger beer cans of goo..... to put down for xmas (bite late...)




Craftbrewer is at Capalaba now. Probably 6 of one, half a dozen of the other but traffic wise for me I would head to Capalaba.


----------



## Ross (29/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> You back on tap for tasties Ross??????????
> 
> Sorry for the big OT....but hows the FWK scene looking?????????
> 
> Cheers



Absolutely - 14 different beers on tap & all free. FWK's are imminent, just need to get the Xmas brew rush over.

cheers Ross


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Now I really want to taste a couple of them 19 degree lagers if available.


WTF, is that ferm temp or degrees Plato. Please tell me its Plato.  
GB


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

S189 @ 19c FTW


----------



## Nick JD (30/11/10)

I've done it. It ain't "clean". Fruit city.

Run two brews from a split wort with no late hop additions (at 11C and 19C) and you'll taste the yeast's effect. 

Ross has been chroming too many hops.


----------



## Ross (30/11/10)

Nick JD said:


> I've done it. It ain't "clean". Fruit city.
> 
> Run two brews from a split wort with no late hop additions (at 11C and 19C) and you'll taste the yeast's effect.
> 
> Ross has been chroming too many hops.




Nick,

I don't doubt your findings, but we brew with S-23 & S-189 commercially virtually every day & the beers are not fruity. Anyone local can drop by anytime & taste the results.


cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/10)

I'll be tonguing for a couple at 3 this afternoon, will report back Nick.


----------

